# Buying a car from Dubizzle...



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

What things do I need to be aware of and consider if buying a car from Dubizzle?

Thanks

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Iron Horse (Apr 10, 2008)

I've never purchased a car from Dubizzle or anything else for that matter. Posted things for sale and it went well.

If I was going to purchase a car I might be asking how stable is my position there? Will my time here outweigh leasing a vehicle that has insurance and tags covered? If I accumulated a number of driving violations and decided that I would never return maybe I could just drop the vehicle off and run. The last one is a tough one to do, but at least it's a thought depending on one's moral compass.


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

Iron Horse said:


> I've never purchased a car from Dubizzle or anything else for that matter. Posted things for sale and it went well.
> 
> If I was going to purchase a car I might be asking how stable is my position there? Will my time here outweigh leasing a vehicle that has insurance and tags covered? If I accumulated a number of driving violations and decided that I would never return maybe I could just drop the vehicle off and run. The last one is a tough one to do, but at least it's a thought depending on one's moral compass.


Thanks, I was thinking more along the lines of what documents should I be reviewing from the owner and any other legal formalities.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

You want to see a full service history with lots of main dealer stamps, check the mileage matches with whats on the clock.


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

Felixtoo2 said:


> You want to see a full service history with lots of main dealer stamps, check the mileage matches with whats on the clock.


Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You also need to have an independent check of the vehicle carried out just to make sure that there are no underlying problems. Nothing worse that buying a new car and having it break down a few minutes down the road.

My colleague recently sold his car and the buyer actually asked for details for all the works carried out during each dealer service. The buyer also had an independent check of the vehicle carried out and lo and behold, there was a problem with the car (which was fixed under warranty) but better to find out if there are any issues before you part with your money - at least you can walk away from the deal if the problem is major (or minor).


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

If I were you, I would buy from a dealer. You' d expect the dealer to check it.... some will throw warranty which is good.

You do not wanna end up with a lemon.....


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

Maz25 said:


> You also need to have an independent check of the vehicle carried out just to make sure that there are no underlying problems. Nothing worse that buying a new car and having it break down a few minutes down the road.
> 
> My colleague recently sold his car and the buyer actually asked for details for all the works carried out during each dealer service. The buyer also had an independent check of the vehicle carried out and lo and behold, there was a problem with the car (which was fixed under warranty) but better to find out if there are any issues before you part with your money - at least you can walk away from the deal if the problem is major (or minor).


Thanks Maz! Are sellers used to buyers requesting independent checks before purchasing? If so are the checks easy to arrange?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## yankee79 (Nov 27, 2010)

Best is if you get a check done bt Tasjeel. you can find them at the RTA registrations sites like Eppco Tasjeel Centres at the Eppco gas station on sheikh zayed road near MOE, and ask them to do a complete check. They will tell you what is right and wrong @ AED 250/- approx. so when you short list cars based on service history and milage, invest in the tasjeel check


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Most sellers would expect a buyer to carry out independent checks before parting with their hard earned cash (though if they're selling a crappy car, they'll be very happy if you not insist on an independent check!!). AAA carries out pre-purchase vehicle checks. I'm sure that there are other garages who also offer a similar service.


----------



## HarryK (Aug 31, 2010)

yankee79 said:


> Best is if you get a check done bt Tasjeel. you can find them at the RTA registrations sites like Eppco Tasjeel Centres at the Eppco gas station on sheikh zayed road near MOE, and ask them to do a complete check. They will tell you what is right and wrong @ AED 250/- approx. so when you short list cars based on service history and milage, invest in the tasjeel check


Perfect thank you! Sounds like money well spent.

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Canuck_Sens said:


> If I were you, I would buy from a dealer. You' d expect the dealer to check it.... some will throw warranty which is good.


Aww bless, when I come to sell my car, I hope it's you that buys it 

As mentioned, look for full dealer service history. Not because it means it has been well maintained, but because it's a good indicator that the owner has cared about the car enough to allow himself to get royally shafted every 6 months.

I wouldn't rely too much on warranties either, especially on used cars.

You'll generally be ok if you get an independent garage to give it a look over. Relying on the dealer selling it to you to be honest with everything that's wrong with it is like believing "inshallah" means something is going to be done very soon.

It's not much different to buying a used car anywhere really. Just don't hand over any money until the registration is in your name and get a signed receipt everytime you hand over some money.


----------



## carlinhos (Apr 23, 2011)

This monday (hopefully) i am closing a car deal from Dubizzle, so will keep you posted..

Its like doing business via some other platform.. of course there are some points that you should pay exta attention..


----------



## salmamassoud (Apr 24, 2011)

*Dubizzle and cars*



HarryK said:


> What things do I need to be aware of and consider if buying a car from Dubizzle?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi,
I sold my VW Touareg on Dubizzle 2 years ago and people mainly ask for the full service history of the car from the dealer, the registration, they'd also have to give you a copy that all fines have been paid.
You should take the car to be checked also. I think most service centres do this for a nominal fee.


----------



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

Any advice on car insurance? beside AXa and rsa group?
i am trying to figure the whole insure it before you register it thing ...

thank you


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

karlzero said:


> Any advice on car insurance? beside AXa and rsa group?
> i am trying to figure the whole insure it before you register it thing ...
> 
> thank you


There was another local company as well who offer insurance - my broker got a quote from them as well last year and they were cheaper than AXA (but I went with AXA). I cannot remember their name though. 

I googled a bit, got this link Car Insurance Dubai . Probably the company was Al Ittihad Al Watani - unic home


----------



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

LOL thank you, that was the place where i got the 2 others...they are hard to reach, i did not want to go with it.
Rsa gave me a good deal !


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I think the cheapest car insurance you will get is with Noor Takaful, google it and you can get an on line quote.


----------



## karlzero (Nov 5, 2010)

thanks, i just called them, and RSA are still cheaper


----------

